# Hydroxycut Hardcore,is it worth the purple poop? Please Read.



## YoungGunz88 (Mar 19, 2007)

In this thread i will be detailing my voyage on the suposed wonder pill. Including but not limited Results, possible side effects, daily diet and exercise. I also am encouraging any one with prior experience to help me fix something if they see a problem. 

i am currently around 6 foot.
201 lbs. 
bench 185x10
15.5 inch biceps
im definatly not in the best cardiovascular shape. 
but i hope that is soon to change


i have a good amount of muscle on my body, but have a belly that college has done nothing but nurture. So diet cardio, and low intensity exercise

Day 1. 

1.  Wake up at 9:40. Shower, take a pill. half hour later eat
2.  12:15 take a pill. Eat 25 minutes later
Food:
 -breakfast: Quaker Otmeal Square.220 cals 35fromfat. 43carbs. Water.  
 -Lunch. 1/2 Omelette with ham, mushrooms, brocolli, cheese. Water.
 -Dinner. Havent eaten yet, but im sure i will eat light high protein low carb, probably chicken breast. (ill put it up tomorrow)

Exercise. The plan is..
Jogging approx. 1.5 miles 
100 sit ups 
60 push ups
leg lifts.
----


----------



## YoungGunz88 (Mar 20, 2007)

*DAY 2, updates from day 1.*

Last night,i might have done everything wrong that you could possibly do.

dinner last night consisted 
1 cup General Tso chicken with brocolli and carrots.
1/4 cup steamed white rice
-------

Exercise changed, it was my first time back in the gym in nearly 2 months because of illness.

bi's
hammer curls
zahmen curls
ez bar till failure

then tri's
pushdowns
rope pull downs
triangle pull downs.

i did  leg lifts for abs
and just to loosen shit up i did one set of 12 x 135

Heres were things went terribly wrong.
one of my good freinds 19th birthday. 

i went for the speed approch. with in 10 minutes.
2 Honey Brown Bottles.
2 shots Cpt morgans 
2 miller lites.
..


DAY 2/
wake up 12 noon
take 2 pills(ive taken it for a week before so i know my body can handle it)
lunch had barely any appeititte. i ate
a bread bowl of chicken dumpling soup..probably Huge amounts of carbs. 
5 o'clock 2more. 

dinner i had a ruben and a glass of water.

then i was struck with stomach pains, minimal at first, then disapearing with in 20 minutes, but for a few i felt like i was going to loose my cookies(vomit).

not plesant. 

my girl friend came up to visit so exercise didnt happen(shes on the yea.. you got me) , except for walking to and from lunch aprox seven minutes and walking to dinner 3 or 4. 

No purple poop yet, that came on day 6 lasttime and thats why i stopped, i didnt know that it was a "regular" side effect. also, i didnt feel as hyped as  i did yesterday even though i took 2 pills.

to end the night,  2 bags decaf green tea, 2 tsp honey.

not good, could be worse. 
i will get to the weigh in on friday... lets hope its at leasst a few pounds cause im doing pretty good on portion control if nothing else.


----------



## 0pete9 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have heard from a few people taking hydroxycut hardcore that there poop has been red, Probably due to you body not breaking down the horrible red dye in the pills. Red food coloring is one of the worst dyes for a person from what I read. Also, from talking to the people that took it and had the same side effect of red poop that it doesnt go away until you end your cycle. IDK about the hydroxycut hardcore being all that great for you, im still trying to figure out why they have isopropyl alcohol in them.


----------



## nni (Mar 21, 2007)

its not worth it, there are better products out there.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

Eca


----------



## YoungGunz88 (Mar 21, 2007)

0pete9 said:


> I have heard from a few people taking hydroxycut hardcore that there poop has been red, Probably due to you body not breaking down the horrible red dye in the pills. Red food coloring is one of the worst dyes for a person from what I read. Also, from talking to the people that took it and had the same side effect of red poop that it doesnt go away until you end your cycle. IDK about the hydroxycut hardcore being all that great for you, im still trying to figure out why they have isopropyl alcohol in them.



yea, thats some questionable stuff. but i feel pretty good. results should come soon


----------



## pitbullguy01 (Apr 9, 2007)

I take the hydroxycut hardcore too and i like it lost like 5 or more pounds but i cant get to sleep i take 2 when i get up and eat 3 eggs like 15 min before or after i take then 3 pills like 3 hrs after right before i get to the gym. when i strain real hard i feel like i might vomit and i have to take tylenol pm to get to sleep every night  but no change in poo i guess i like the stuff.


----------



## Sandi (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm also taking hydrocut hardcore and haven't experienced the colour change either. What are the better products out there? I was using the original but changed to the hardcore to see if it was any better.


----------



## Romulan (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been using the stuff along CELLMASS and so far its been great. No side affects and it seems I am more cut then ever and feel stronger then before. My bench has been higher as well.
I definately like stacking these two.

I have not lost any weight but feel like I have lost some fat for sure. been using for over a week.


----------



## pitbullguy01 (Apr 9, 2007)

My next question is what goes good with hydroxycut I wanting to stack but dont want anymore stimulants the i already got


----------



## Romulan (Apr 9, 2007)

CELLMASS baby


----------



## Gordo (Apr 10, 2007)

YoungGunz88 said:


> Day 1.
> r
> Food:
> -breakfast: Quaker Otmeal Square.220 cals 35fromfat. 43carbs. Water.
> ...





YoungGunz88 said:


> Last night,i might have done everything wrong that you could possibly do.
> 
> dinner last night consisted
> 1 cup General Tso chicken with brocolli and carrots.
> ...




This is your problem area. Honestly, save your money for now and focus on straightening out your diet. You will be spinning your wheels otherwise.

Put the money towards some quality food or perhaps put the money towards a consultation with a trainer to write you up a quality diet and program. That will go MILES further than paying off the supp company. Once you are solid with training and diet, the thermo might give you an edge. I wouldn't kick off the program with a thermo.

my nickel.


----------



## tik25 (Jun 27, 2007)

HI MY NAME IS TIK25. I AM 6 FT 250. I'M NOT FAT BUT, I HAVE A STOAMCH. I REALLY WANT TO LOOSE MY STOMACH SO MUCH. I AM ASHAMED OF HOW MY STOMACH LOOSK. WHAT IS THE BEST THING I CAN DO TO LOOSE THAT ACCESS STOAMCH FAT. U CAN EMAIL ME BAC AT tikmaxwell@yahoo.com.
 I AM GOING CRAZY      










YoungGunz88 said:


> In this thread i will be detailing my voyage on the suposed wonder pill. Including but not limited Results, possible side effects, daily diet and exercise. I also am encouraging any one with prior experience to help me fix something if they see a problem.
> 
> i am currently around 6 foot.
> 201 lbs.
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2007)

tik25 said:


> HI MY NAME IS TIK25. I AM 6 FT 250. I'M NOT FAT BUT, I HAVE A STOAMCH. I REALLY WANT TO LOOSE MY STOMACH SO MUCH. I AM ASHAMED OF HOW MY STOMACH LOOSK. WHAT IS THE BEST THING I CAN DO TO LOOSE THAT ACCESS STOAMCH FAT.



diet and nutrition is where you need to start, not supplements. 

btw, posting your email like that will get you on a lot of spam lists.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 27, 2007)

best diet supp over the counter is efedrine, just got some and it blows all the other stuff out of the water.

Bodybuilding Supplements | Wholesale Sports Nutrition | Vitamins | TaylorsNutrition - Home :: Weight Loss/Energy :: Vasopro Ephedrine 24 Soft Gels


----------

